# Anyone tried IVI with Low Sperm Count



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a 17 month old daughter from a natural FET and I didnt think I would be like this but I am longing for another child.  I am blessed having one but would like a sibling for my little girl and would love the experience again.  My husband and our respective parents are againt adoption but I am not and I cant sway my husband (its a decision that we both need to be 100%)

I phoned the clinic where we have the ICSi and FET and they said they wouldnt do IVI with my DHs count (its about 5 mill poor morphology)

I really dont want to go throught the ICSI again - has anyone went down this route?  I even thought of putting myself on clmid so there were more targets to hit and putting my dh on climid as i think that can help the count?

Many thanks

Gizmo100


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi Gizmo,

Welcome to H4AM...I completely understand how you feel I share your desire for another baby and a sibling for my girl.

I also know what you mean about ICSI but it may give you the best chance of success. My DH is in the same position as your DH, low count and poor morphology. We went down the ICSI route to have our daughter and were not really given any other options. The clinic didn't think IUI would be worthwhile. Clomid can help both of you but I'd be cautious about it with the side effects and wouldn't want to do it without medical agreement.

Best of luck whatever you decide and do come and join us on the main thread.


Edna


----------



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Edna 

Thanks for replying - i mentioned icsi again to my mum and ive got to be honest it was the most emotional time of my life (my marriage suffered) and dont think i could go through it again although I am pretty desperate!!!!  I just wish there was a magic cure for low count!!!

I see you are going to have a FET - mines was a natural FET didnt think it would work - moved loads of really heavy boxes during the two week wait at work (while men watched me!!!) when I moved office and was very shocked that it worked!!!

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Gizmo100


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

woooowwwwww hold it right there - never say never 

We had an ''un-expected'' round of IUI , cut a long story short, had ivf drugs but clinic cancelled 2x days b4 ec as not enough follies, so as a long short and in order not to waste those 2x precious follies they offered iui...

The sperm count on the day was just a tiny 7 million ... but we got BFP 1ST TIME ROUND!!!!

sWEETCHEEKS XXX​


----------



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

Sweetcheeks

What a great story!! You are so lucky.  I had phoned the clinic about 6 months ago and spoke to one of the nurses who said they wouldnt attempt it (they said that without looking at our notes which i thought was a bit odd?)  There is another clinic opened up near us and I think I might give them a call.  Nothing ventured nothing gained!!!!!

Isabel


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Well i hop eyou get the chance to do so ... 

I must stress i was in for IVF/ICSI, and i did have the drugs etc, it was only offered too me as as a last resort just 2x days b4 e/collection & they'd taken a look at my dh's last sperm count, which was was 18million (*it was only 7 million on the day of IUI*) and so Dr Liberman said it was a long shot, but worth a try anyway if 'we' wanted too ... and we did and im so greatful we did 

Good luck and let us know how you get on, il keep a look out for it on this post as im interested too know what they say too you 

Sweetcheeks xxx​


----------

